# Who has the best Skink (must have a picture



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

Who has the best skink. here is a picture of mine not the best but looks better in the flesh


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice central Blue tongue and swamp skink


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

better pic of my Cunningham Skink


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)

i love blueys


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice blueys what species is the bottom one (northern)


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)

adult female eastern


----------



## baker (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool little skinks
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

nice pink tongues cameron


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

as if that's a eastern it looks to good lol


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)

i have nice easterns  the white ones an eastern to


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## NickGeee (Aug 13, 2013)

Helikaon said:


> i love blueys


Those rps look so amazing!


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)

she even gave birth to these two stunners


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## varanophile (Aug 13, 2013)

My entry...

Baby 1




This is what she looked like prior to her first shed.






Although some of these guys turned out pretty well too...

Baby 2




Baby 3




Baby 4


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 13, 2013)

Never get sick of seeing those


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 13, 2013)

Group huddle.


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 15, 2013)

those shinglebacks are awesome


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 15, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1044757_395462587241740_1897764587_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1044757_395462587241740_1897764587_n.jpg

there is a couple of mine!


----------



## beardedragons (Aug 17, 2013)

this my blue tongue


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 17, 2013)

Black rock skink | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Might not be the best, but Slink has to be one of the smartest 

Slink - YouTube


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 18, 2013)

Ere is a better pic showing his whole body.
Welcome to Flickr!


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno if this worked, if not I'll upload when I get home.

This is Boris.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 22, 2013)

Love these guys pink tongues are my fave


----------

